# getting more comfortable with cantering?



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

So, I have spent the majority of the 9, almost 10 years I've been riding being absolutely terrified of cantering. I've been really working on it and now I can canter Lacey basically anywhere that it's safe to canter and feel pretty ok about it. 
But, I still kinda freeze up once I get to the actual gait. I can't really steer hardly at all, I'm sure I hunch my back/lean forward, and I *gasp* start holding the saddle horn. :shock: I basically just stop riding and become a passenger instead of a rider. I'm slightly better out on the trail but in the arena, I'm stuck. 

I know that my balance at the canter totally effects Lacey's balance at the canter and so it's imperative that I work on whatever's going on with me since Lacey also has balance issues at the canter too that I need to work through, but I can't when I'm not being effective and probably causing half of her balance problem myself.

Basically, are there any exercises that I can do in the saddle, or out of it, that will help me get more comfortable? I'm perfectly comfortable trotting and walking and I know I have pretty good balance while riding in general, but cantering? Not so much.

I'm sure part of it is that I stiffen up like a board, subconsciously. So any tips to keep me loose would be greatly appreciated as well.


----------



## Ridehorses99 (Dec 23, 2009)

It would be very helpful to see a video of your riding when the horse is in the lope. If you don't have a video, can you explain what it feels like when you are loping? does it feel like your seat is flopping all over the place? If you lope for several laps, do your inner thighs ache or where do you feel the pressure? My friend that I show with is fairly new to the horse world and she is working to overcome her fears at the lope (she also grabs the horn). I can tell you that it takes lots and lots of riding at the lope to overcome the fear. Practice loping in patterns as well as straight lines. This will help you gain confidence that you do have control of the horse and can guide them through and around objects. Try closing your eyes for a few strides to just feel the motion. Make sure you are breathing. It might also help if you almost use your hands to mimick the horse's front legs in the lope. This will help you feel the rhythm of the gait and also might help you relax.


----------



## mishaaliana (Feb 20, 2010)

Something that really helped me was just remembering to breathe. Lots of people tend to hold breath if they're scared. Concentrate on your breathing.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

It's hard for me to comment properly, as thankfully I haven't ever had any major confidence issues, however I do know many people who have. Personally, my way is to just suck it up and get out there and canter mile upon mile - But obviously that isn't the approach for everyone, so i'll try and branch out 

Is Lacey fairly happy to keep going where she is pointed at a canter without much interference from you? Would she mind if you are fiddling around a bit in the saddle? If not, then maybe give this a try. Pick up a canter, give her as much rein as you are comfortable with, and then move your body! Roll your shoulders in little circles. Look with your upper body left and right. Roll your ankles in circles. Sit up super straight, then cme forward, and then come back. Rise up into two point for a few strides, then back down to a full seat. Basically, it is very hard to be tense when you are focussing on moving your body. Let the stress roll out of you through moving, and when you feel more settled, sit back, still, and enjpy the canter. If you start to tense up again, do it again. If you are feeling insecure and don't want to let go of the horn, then do movements one side at a time - one shoulder, pinwheel one arm, roll one ankle, and then swap.

If that doesn't work, or doesn't sound like something you want to try, then my next suggeston is to SING!!! Pick a song that goes roughly with her canter stride and one you know enough of to sing a verse or two instead of only one line. Sing loud, sing proud  Singing is an awesome way to relax your stomach and lower back, it takes your mind of being nervous, and if it is the right song, ti will help you stick with her rythym and may even help her regulate her own rythym. If you google 'songs that go with canter' then you should find some songs that suit the rythym. Don't worry about looking/sounding like a ninny, either! Sam and I tend to start to sing when we get over-tired on trails, we have been known to canter holding hands singing twinkle twinkle little star


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Here are two videos of me cantering. The first was taken in late July/August and we were horrible. Lacey looks super stiff and her feet were wretchedly long so she was super uncomfortable. But it's the only video I have of me cantering where you can actually see me for an extended amount of time. If you watch closely at the last half of it where I'm kinda coming towards the camera, you can see how stiff my arms are and how locked up I am...






This one is from about a month or two ago. It's longer and at a horrible angle for really telling anything but we both look a wee bit more relaxed. I realize that she's on the wrong lead in the very beginning and that would be because I hadn't discovered at that point that her cue to canter is the inside leg, I was taught to cue for the canter with the outside leg, so I was basically telling her to "counter-canter." hahaha
This video was just to show that we have improved, marginally. Haha






Wild-spot: That's a good idea about moving myself around! I will give that a try in about 4 weeks when I take her to camp and have an actual arena sized arena to work in! Right now, maybe this is another part of my problem, I feel like we're super cramped in that arena and that the "long" side is only a few strides long. She also needs me majorly supporting her through the corners, she either falls out or trips all over if I don't attempt to guide her in a perfect egg shape. Needless to say, with my current passenger-esque quality, I can't do that egg shape so we generally just canter along that one side, then go down to trot.
I'll give singing/humming a try. I also suppose that if I'm forgetting to breath (which is probably also likely) singing would also help that.  

Also, you're lucky that you don't have any confidence issues! I wish I was like that! Just don't get bucked off 30% of the time when you canter and finally end up being bucked off into a hook on the wall (back when I was first learning to ride)! :lol:


I've been thinking about trying a figure eight kinda shape, trotting in the middle and cantering a half circle on either end to maybe force me to steer. I did that once back when I was still taking lessons and somehow it worked out. I just need to get up my confidence to try it.


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

I have heard of so many people that are nervous in the canter, and it makes me so glad that I learned on a school horse with a canter that felt like a giant bird that you were flying on-even though I did fall off the first time >.< at no fault of the horse's-I didn't do the saddle up tight enough and slid right off. ANYhoo, would it be possible for you to get someone to lunge her while you canter? That way you can focus on everything else without having to worry about steering.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> Wild-spot: That's a good idea about moving myself around! I will give that a try in about 4 weeks when I take her to camp and have an actual arena sized arena to work in! Right now, maybe this is another part of my problem, I feel like we're super cramped in that arena and that the "long" side is only a few strides long. She also needs me majorly supporting her through the corners, she either falls out or trips all over if I don't attempt to guide her in a perfect egg shape. Needless to say, with my current passenger-esque quality, I can't do that egg shape so we generally just canter along that one side, then go down to trot.
> I'll give singing/humming a try. I also suppose that if I'm forgetting to breath (which is probably also likely) singing would also help that. :grin:
> 
> Also, you're lucky that you don't have any confidence issues! I wish I was like that! Just don't get bucked off 30% of the time when you canter and finally end up being bucked off into a hook on the wall (back when I was first learning to ride)! :lol:


Ouch, not fun! 

I was more thinking of cantering along a trail, where you can keep it up for longer and just let Lacey kind of power along - But if the arena is where you are more confident for the moment, then definately stick to there. I hate riding in dressage size/shape arena, it is impossible to get a good canter up and keep it. You need to find someone with a reining size arena (I use camodraft arenas, but similar, I think) where you can just pop them into a canter, and keep it going around the outside without needing to pick them up for corners, etc. Great for fitness and teaching them to self-rate.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Suppling up your abdominal muscles, lower back, and hip flexors will work wonders for your body. It's difficult to balance and work a horse when your muscles are tight and/or weak. There's a bunch of exercises you can do for these muscle groups all over the internet, so I don't need to link them here. Once you start to strengthen these muscles, particularly the hip flexors, you will be able to feel them when you ride and use them to fluently absorb and move with the horse. I don't know if this would work in a western saddle, but you can always do 2 point (stand up out of the saddle) if you aren't quite feeling right so she has the freedom to move forward without an unbalanced seat blocking her.


----------



## Ridehorses99 (Dec 23, 2009)

Your videos remind me so much of my friend, although you look more relaxed than she did at that stage of riding. Anyway, you need to really work at keeping your horse cantering for multiple trips around the arena. My guess is that your legs are stiffening up and you are no longer pushing her through the corners so she breaks to a trot. You will get more and more comfortable at the canter if you can sit it and feel the motion for more that 10 strides. Each time you ride, try to make your horse canter for a longer period than the time before. She looks like she need a little more bit contact and more leg push for impulsion and that will also help her balance.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

ilyTango said:


> I have heard of so many people that are nervous in the canter, and it makes me so glad that I learned on a school horse with a canter that felt like a giant bird that you were flying on-even though I did fall off the first time >.< at no fault of the horse's-I didn't do the saddle up tight enough and slid right off. ANYhoo, would it be possible for you to get someone to lunge her while you canter? That way you can focus on everything else without having to worry about steering.


You're very lucky, except about that falling off incident! I think not tightening the saddle enough and then falling off/almost falling off probably happens to every rider at least once. :lol: 
I'm usually completely alone at the barn. So most of the time there's nobody around that could lunge her for me while I ride. 



wild_spot said:


> Ouch, not fun!
> 
> I was more thinking of cantering along a trail, where you can keep it up for longer and just let Lacey kind of power along - But if the arena is where you are more confident for the moment, then definately stick to there. I hate riding in dressage size/shape arena, it is impossible to get a good canter up and keep it. You need to find someone with a reining size arena (I use camodraft arenas, but similar, I think) where you can just pop them into a canter, and keep it going around the outside without needing to pick them up for corners, etc. Great for fitness and teaching them to self-rate.


I didn't even think about doing it on the trail! haha I will give that a try the next time we go trail riding.
Yeah! That's the kind of arena I need! The camp arena is pretty big, I'm not really sure that it's a recognized size or anything, but the long side is about three times as long as the long side at "home" and the short side is about double. It's one of those perfect arenas where I can just hop on and keep her going without worrying about how she's gonna take the corners. I'm excited. 



roro said:


> Suppling up your abdominal muscles, lower back, and hip flexors will work wonders for your body. It's difficult to balance and work a horse when your muscles are tight and/or weak. There's a bunch of exercises you can do for these muscle groups all over the internet, so I don't need to link them here. Once you start to strengthen these muscles, particularly the hip flexors, you will be able to feel them when you ride and use them to fluently absorb and move with the horse. I don't know if this would work in a western saddle, but you can always do 2 point (stand up out of the saddle) if you aren't quite feeling right so she has the freedom to move forward without an unbalanced seat blocking her.


Thanks! I will look into those! I'm probably tight AND weak. :lol:
I do try to 2-point when we're out on the trail and we canter, but I've tried that in the arena and I just can't seem to keep my legs around her barrel to guide her through the corners and such. However, I have, for some reason, discovered in the last week that I can use my legs for aids AND post the trot at the same time (big break through for me, haha) so maybe I should try 2-pointing again, it might work out better than I'm anticipating. 



Ridehorses99 said:


> Your videos remind me so much of my friend, although you look more relaxed than she did at that stage of riding. Anyway, you need to really work at keeping your horse cantering for multiple trips around the arena. My guess is that your legs are stiffening up and you are no longer pushing her through the corners so she breaks to a trot. You will get more and more comfortable at the canter if you can sit it and feel the motion for more that 10 strides. Each time you ride, try to make your horse canter for a longer period than the time before. She looks like she need a little more bit contact and more leg push for impulsion and that will also help her balance.


At least in the second video (I don't remember what was going on in the first video), I was telling her to stop cantering on that side. The other side of the arena is very uneven, there's a big ol' hill in the middle of the other side and if the ground is wet at all, that hill turns into a slippery mess after just a little bit of riding. That's what was happening the second time, the hill was really slippery and I didn't really want to see if we'd stay upright or not. Hahaha 
I will give it a try though. I have kinda let myself not go over to that side since that hill still worries me, even though it's dry now. I need to trust her to know where her feet are. I'll also give having more contact a try. I really need to remind myself that I can use leg while I'm cantering and it really does work. For some reason, out on the trail I have zero issues with using my legs and cantering, but in the arena, it's one of those things I really struggle with.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Lots of circles! I learned to canter on Jester and he's INSANE to canter. He's so rough to ride as it is, and the canter made me bounce around in the saddle. I just cantered tons of circles in the arena, then figure eights, and eventually I could do everything at a canter. If Lacey neck reins, go ahead and hold onto the horn if you're not comfortable.


----------



## RawhideKid (May 10, 2010)

*Hi Wallaby*

Hey, if I can add a little to all the good advise...

I just want to suggest something along the lines of getting into the spirit or FEEL of it more. Your body language says it all and your horse senses it. You need to become one with your horse and feel your way into the faster gaits. You looked okay to me...TECHNNECALLY...but you looked kind of...what's the word?.... separate or....ahhh DETACHED...that's the word.

You need to *mean it*....your horse needs to know you mean it. So, ease your way into it, but FEEL it...ENJOY it. Your horse needs to feel your body language...and he is! :?

Out on the trails can feel better, because the inspiration is usually there more for the horse and you. In the arena it can feel too forced or technical and purposeless...for you and the horse. But even in the arena you need to commit to it. Don't worry about little hills or dips. Your horse is waiting for you to take charge.

I felt to share this because you mentioned "fear"...and there's nothing that overcomes fear more than just plain loving what you're doing. So you need to relax into it. Commit to it. Keep your horse going a good distance. 

It's like your horse is saying, "okay, let's do this!" But he's feeling your apprehension. Try to feel a break through and a determination before you even ride. SEE yourself doing this! Picture yourself cantering with your horse. He's waiting for you. Sink down deep into your seat and become one with your horse.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

SorrelHorse said:


> Lots of circles! I learned to canter on Jester and he's INSANE to canter. He's so rough to ride as it is, and the canter made me bounce around in the saddle. I just cantered tons of circles in the arena, then figure eights, and eventually I could do everything at a canter. If Lacey neck reins, go ahead and hold onto the horn if you're not comfortable.


I will definitely give circles a try too! I'm going out to ride tomorrow and I'll see how many of these suggestions I can put into practice!  She does not neck rein well at the canter yet. I really need to do more trotting neck reining work before I expect her to be 100% at the canter. She will neck rein at the canter but not all the time.



RawhideKid said:


> Hey, if I can add a little to all the good advise...
> 
> I just want to suggest something along the lines of getting into the spirit or FEEL of it more. Your body language says it all and your horse senses it. You need to become one with your horse and feel your way into the faster gaits. You looked okay to me...TECHNNECALLY...but you looked kind of...what's the word?.... separate or....ahhh DETACHED...that's the word.
> 
> ...



Wow! I think you really hit the nail on the head with that one. I do feel detached, maybe that's what freaks me out! I'm so used to feeling like we're one when we're walking and usually when we're trotting but once we get to cantering, :shock:. 
I'll definitely try to push her tomorrow. I know I can, I just need to commit to it. I know she's used to me not committing and I'm absolutely sure she's taking advantage of that since when we go out on trail and I do push her, she acts all shocked and tries to stop before I tell her to. 
Thank you for taking the time to write that post, I think it was really just what I needed to hear. 

I will report back tomorrow, hopefully with news of a brilliant ride!


----------



## RawhideKid (May 10, 2010)

*You're welcome...*

But don't expect an overnight miracle.  Not that I don't believe in miracles ....BUT we're talking a relationship of feel, trust and expectation between the two of you. So let it develope. It starts on the ground...just as you talk and get to know each other. I'm sure you know that. 

I look forward to the good reports!


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

when I first learnt to ride (i got stuck with no lessons and had to do it myself on a bolting thoroughbred) (i ride english btw) I would set up a big circle fence with standards and a reel so i didnt have to steer. I cantered in two-point though (my horse has VEERY unco canter i was told not long ago)
So I would canter round and round in circles with my legs on the girth and standing up in the saddle, and breathing to let my body loosen up.
I've only been riding for two years though lol and my main thing was to actually be able to stop bubbles when she bolted (very often) and without falling off.


----------



## Rule of Reason (Feb 11, 2010)

wild_spot said:


> Pick up a canter, give her as much rein as you are comfortable with, and then move your body! Roll your shoulders in little circles. Look with your upper body left and right. Roll your ankles in circles. Sit up super straight, then cme forward, and then come back. Rise up into two point for a few strides, then back down to a full seat. Basically, it is very hard to be tense when you are focussing on moving your body. Let the stress roll out of you through moving, and when you feel more settled, sit back, still, and enjpy the canter. If you start to tense up again, do it again. If you are feeling insecure and don't want to let go of the horn, then do movements one side at a time - one shoulder, pinwheel one arm, roll one ankle, and then swap.
> 
> If that doesn't work, or doesn't sound like something you want to try, then my next suggeston is to SING!!! Pick a song that goes roughly with her canter stride and one you know enough of to sing a verse or two instead of only one line. Sing loud, sing proud  Singing is an awesome way to relax your stomach and lower back, it takes your mind of being nervous, and if it is the right song, ti will help you stick with her rythym and may even help her regulate her own rythym. If you google 'songs that go with canter' then you should find some songs that suit the rythym. Don't worry about looking/sounding like a ninny, either! Sam and I tend to start to sing when we get over-tired on trails, we have been known to canter holding hands singing twinkle twinkle little star


These are some really good ideas. Singing is absolutely GREAT as a relaxer, you won't believe it. Another thing you can do, which I learned from a Mark Rashid clinic, is to take deep relaxing breaths (I call it yoga breathing) in and out at each gait, counting how many of the horse's steps you can exhale to and how many you can inhale to. Practice this at the walk and trot first or it will be too hard at the canter. Breathe innnnnnn walk walk walk walk ouuuuuttttt walk walk walk walk, like that. 

You really need an instructor -- not because I think you're such a bad rider, you're not, but it would really help with focusing on the exact things to get you ahead of your nervousness. Isn't there some way you can get some instruction? Lunge line work would really help you.

The first thing I see in your videos is a weak lower leg. Practice doing two-point at all the gaits. Also, your horse looks like she's breaking without your permission. Tell yourself that next time she breaks at the canter, you WILL ask her again right away, no matter how floppy you feel. Hang onto the mane or saddle or whatever you have to, but make that leg work. Also, look where you're going! If you keep your eyes up and turn your head and torso slightly in the direction you want to go, it will help balance both you and your horse.

Oh, and buy Sally Swift's Centered Riding book and/or DVD.

Good luck--you're not terrified, you're just nervous, and that's really pretty normal. Learning how to be a better rider will help you overcome it.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Rule of Reason said:


> These are some really good ideas. Singing is absolutely GREAT as a relaxer, you won't believe it. Another thing you can do, which I learned from a Mark Rashid clinic, is to take deep relaxing breaths (I call it yoga breathing) in and out at each gait, counting how many of the horse's steps you can exhale to and how many you can inhale to. Practice this at the walk and trot first or it will be too hard at the canter. Breathe innnnnnn walk walk walk walk ouuuuuttttt walk walk walk walk, like that.
> 
> That's a good idea! I'll give it a try!
> 
> ...



Good news! I rode Lacey today and I really pushed her. It wasn't hard since she was feeling dang good so she didn't want to stop if her life depended on it. :lol: Good poneh! We cantered at least 5 circuits of the arena each time and it actually worked out. We got through the corners just fine and we didn't get worried about the little hill thingy. My proudest part of the entire time was when we were going to the right. There's one corner, the left short side corner going to the right, that scares the bejeebus out of me. Lacey always gets into cantering so much that she comes barreling down on that corner like a racecar, then leeeeeaaaaannnns into the corner, terrifying me that we're gonna fall right over. Well, today, I got on that horse with the mentality that "We ARE going to do this" and we did. We got to that corner, I was scared and told her "easy", in hopes of getting her to trot since I'm a wimp, but you know what the good lady Lacey did? Did she trot? Oh no, she did not. She picked herself up, collected right up, and gently rearranged herself around the corner. No leaning, no terror, just her saying "And you were afraid of that? Silly!" After that, we'd get to that corner, I'd tell her "easy" and sit back a little and she kept doing it! Each time she'd get herself arranged in such a way that we got around that corner, no sweat!

She's so good!  Also, she got the correct lead every time! None of this incorrect lead stuff like she sometimes does. Yay!

I still felt like we were disconnected, but I think that'll come. I just need to get more used to her canter and such, but there is potential there, I think, I hope. 

Also, I didn't tell her stop even though I knew I looked horrible, all flopping around, leaning, etc. I let my pride go and just looked ridiculous. :lol:


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

That's great! Good work, both of you! I hope that the canter will become your favorite gait.(As it is mine) I don't know how you feel about bareback, but I know that when I am learning something new I want to be able to feel what the horse is doing directly. That might be something to think about too. When I try a new horse for the first time like to go bareback if it is feasible since I get a better read on the way they move like that, which helps me feel more secure in the saddle since I can't feel well in the saddle. I have an idea of how they move so I know what is normal and what is not for the horse. It keeps me calm, I guess. Anyway, sorry if that doesn't make sense.  Just out of curiosity, what does Lacey's canter feel like to you? As in, what type of motion is it. To me, Deja's is like a rocking chair. A very steady back and forth motion with only a bit of up and down. While my friend's horse, Zorro's canter is more like riding a see-saw. Not very much ground cover and alot of up and down motion. I find Deja's canter very easy to ride where as Zorro's canter made me tense since there was such a jolting motion to it.


----------



## RawhideKid (May 10, 2010)

grayshell38 said:


> That's great! Good work, both of you! I hope that the canter will become your favorite gait.(As it is mine) I don't know how you feel about bareback, but I know that when I am learning something new I want to be able to feel what the horse is doing directly. That might be something to think about too. When I try a new horse for the first time like to go bareback if it is feasible since I get a better read on the way they move like that, which helps me feel more secure in the saddle since I can't feel well in the saddle. I have an idea of how they move so I know what is normal and what is not for the horse. It keeps me calm, I guess. Anyway, sorry if that doesn't make sense.  Just out of curiosity, what does Lacey's canter feel like to you? As in, what type of motion is it. To me, Deja's is like a rocking chair. A very steady back and forth motion with only a bit of up and down. While my friend's horse, Zorro's canter is more like riding a see-saw. Not very much ground cover and alot of up and down motion. I find Deja's canter very easy to ride where as Zorro's canter made me tense since there was such a jolting motion to it.


Ditto! on the bareback practicing. I felt much better practicing the canter and lope on my 5 year old Gypsygirl bareback. The feel is so much more real, and you really have to move into each gait WITH the horse. Ease her into gear and ease her into a stopping or slowing down. 

I like to even do this with just a rope halter so that we really get connected in our heads and bodies. It gets to where they KNOW what you want at the slightest cue. That is what I love the most. The relationship and connection. You don't wanna desensitize your horse, but get them more and more sensitive to your suggestions and cues. SOFT...I think they call it.

Anyway...nuff jawing. Meanwhile back at the ranch....big day of riding tomorrow! Gotta try some of this awesome stuff I bin readin from y'all.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

grayshell38 said:


> That's great! Good work, both of you! I hope that the canter will become your favorite gait.(As it is mine) I don't know how you feel about bareback, but I know that when I am learning something new I want to be able to feel what the horse is doing directly. That might be something to think about too. When I try a new horse for the first time like to go bareback if it is feasible since I get a better read on the way they move like that, which helps me feel more secure in the saddle since I can't feel well in the saddle. I have an idea of how they move so I know what is normal and what is not for the horse. It keeps me calm, I guess. Anyway, sorry if that doesn't make sense.  Just out of curiosity, what does Lacey's canter feel like to you? As in, what type of motion is it. To me, Deja's is like a rocking chair. A very steady back and forth motion with only a bit of up and down. While my friend's horse, Zorro's canter is more like riding a see-saw. Not very much ground cover and alot of up and down motion. I find Deja's canter very easy to ride where as Zorro's canter made me tense since there was such a jolting motion to it.


I'm still kinda working up my courage to try and canter bareback. I'm not very comfortable with trotting bareback yet so I kinda feel like I should practice that more before trying the big "C" but I dunno. I think she'd probably be super fun to canter bareback seeing as how she's wide like a couch and has a back that's basically made for riding bareback, but I've just let my fears get the best of me. I might try it tomorrow since it's supposed to be hot out so I'm gonna wear capris to school and I don't really want to tempt the saddle to chafe my legs. So, any riding I do will be bareback, I might just work up my courage, especially after how well we did today... Good idea! I betcha that once I actually canter bareback (since I've never done that, ever, before), cantering in a saddle will feel like a way smaller deal. 

She has an interesting canter. It's kinda flat. Like she doesn't have a lot of suspension but she covers a lot of ground. It's not rocky or uncomfortable, it's just really flat feeling. When I can get her to slow down and work under herself more, she actually does have a nice rocking motion to it, nothing too big, not too small, just right. :lol: But, currently she doesn't have a bunch of elasticity within the gait and she doesn't know how to respond to my requests for her to change out of the yuckier canter to that nice canter. It's something I hope to get straightened out this summer, if possible. I think maybe the hardest part of her canter right now is the fact that it is generally so flat feeling, like there's no really obvious rhythm for me to cling to, which I desperately need. 
If/when I try bareback, she might surprise me and whip out a really nice soft canter. She does that for me sometimes, like when we trot bareback, instead of leaping into a trot fit for the races like she does when I use a saddle, she just delicately steps into a nice jog. So, she might surprise me. She's really an excellent horse, I don't even really know.




I actually do do most of my riding in a rope halter with rings on the sides of the nose band for the reins to attach to. :lol: I totally agree with you, RawhideKid, about having to be inside each other's heads at a completely different level when you're riding in a rope halter. I used to ride with a bit every time I rode but for about the last 9 months I've done all my riding in a rope halter or in an "indian bosal," and let me tell you, we have SO much more finesse and delicacy in our communication now. It's really an amazing thing. She's so much lighter and more sensitive to my cues, definitely soft, it's crazy. In a good way. 
Have fun with your day of riding tomorrow!


----------



## RawhideKid (May 10, 2010)

I actually do do most of my riding in a rope halter with rings on the sides of the nose band for the reins to attach to. :lol: I totally agree with you, RawhideKid, about having to be inside each other's heads at a completely different level when you're riding in a rope halter. I used to ride with a bit every time I rode but for about the last 9 months I've done all my riding in a rope halter or in an "indian bosal," and let me tell you, we have SO much more finesse and delicacy in our communication now. It's really an amazing thing. She's so much lighter and more sensitive to my cues, definitely soft, it's crazy. In a good way. :grin:
Have fun with your day of riding tomorrow!  

Thanks. Yes, my next big present to myself ($$$$$) is going to be a real nice Bosal. I can't wait!!!! I love the look of it...and the idea of such finesse and class! I've never used one yet.


----------



## Rule of Reason (Feb 11, 2010)

With a horse that's comfortable bareback and has flat gaits, you probably will do all right cantering bareback. BUT don't try it just because people here are suggesting it, especially since you're nervous. Honestly, if I were your instructor I wouldn't ask you to canter bareback right now because I'd like to see your seat a little more stable. However, you seem smart, you wear a helmet, so if you really want to, try it. Start out by trotting first. Push her to a more extended trot. When you can do that without bouncing all over the place, quietly ask for the canter. Probably the hardest part will be the canter-trot transition. So be thinking ahead to this and lean way back and sit deep as you go back down to the trot. It's natural to want to lean forward and fall onto her neck and grip with your knees, but do the opposite of all that! Sit up tall, grip with your lower legs, keep your elbows bent, and breathe out.

If you don't feel you're really ready to canter bareback, no biggie. Work on your position in the saddle -- the position should be the same either way. And congratulations for your good work so far!


----------



## RawhideKid (May 10, 2010)

"So be thinking ahead to this and lean way back and sit deep as you go back down to the trot. It's natural to want to lean forward and fall onto her neck and grip with your knees, but do the opposite of all that! Sit up tall, grip with your lower legs, keep your elbows bent, and breathe out."

I can certainly identify with this, and agree. With both my horses, when I went to first ride them bareback...each one of them when I was up to a trot and pushing forward to a lope...did the ole 'come to a fairly sudden stop, put the head WAAAAY down' and off I finally rolled after trying to stay on as long as possible! Then of course they stand there laughing at you.

With Gypsygirl, my young horse, when I was up to a lope and wanting to slow down...I tried to introduce the slow down too quickly...while I was not "leaning back...sitting deep" and preparing for it. So, I learned first hand what RoR is saying. I purposefully took Gypsygirl to a large field...bareback...and got to loping while sitting deep, my legs forward a bit, toes out, calves a little dug in...a little like a bronk rider...and when wanting to slow down or stop...eased into it and was prepared. Riding bareback was grear for this, for my balance, strength and confidence, and for OUR relationship...connection.

Sometimes a good horse will teach you how to ride if you are ready, willing and genuinely looking for the answer.

Grasshopper tried this with me one more time recently. I was pushing her into a gallop one time when I was riding her bareback and she decided to have a laugh...well, this time I stayed on because I was leaning back and sitting deep.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I think what I'm going to do is ask her to get into it from a walk (if I build up my courage enough) because her trot is horrible. It's not just that I have a hard time sitting her trot, basically there's no one that's ever ridden her that can sit her trot. She makes all the other horses I've ever ridden (and I work at a camp that gets new horses every year, so I've ridden quite a few horses) feel smooth. it's pathetic. lol However, I've taught her how to jog which is slightly easier to sit and she goes into pretty reliably so I can "jog" her bareback, just no trotting bareback. Haha

I may just decide to work on jogging bareback, but who knows, I might suck it up and give it a try. It kinda depends on her attitude, if she's super worked up about nothing then I probably won't, but if she's just happy then I might give it a try. I will definitely wear my helmet!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I thought I'd just update. 

I didn't end up cantering bareback on Friday but we did do a bunch of trotting bareback. I was pretty proud of myself, she wasn't even jogging, she was full out trotting and I was feeling pretty comfortable! It was totally cool how I could really feel each of her legs doing their thing once I relaxed and "felt" it. I've trot-ed bareback on other horses but I've never been able to feel the exact second each leg touched the ground. It was really sweet. I kept getting out of sync with her though and I discovered that I was leaning forward. When I stopped leaning forward, I was fine! 
I think I'm going to work on trotting bareback until I can effectively steer her, since I'm doing that freezing up thing at the trot to a lesser extent, and then I'll progress to cantering when I feel comfortable.

She's such an excellent horse. I don't even know. She's such a little powerhouse but she also knows when to let that show and when to keep it under wraps. And, I'm pretty sure she knows me better than I know myself. I mean, what kind of horse goes slowly when she feels you need it, without instruction, and then progressively starts going faster when you can handle but are too afraid to tell her? All the while keeping her neck turned a little so she can see you and an ear flicked towards you so she can hear you, and then slows down as soon as you get out of balance. Seriously, what kind of horse does that? Haha

I get the feeling that I might be doing a whole lot of bareback riding this summer, her trot is SO much more comfy without a saddle.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Yay! So you understand about feeling exactly what the horse is doing/going to do? That is why I am much more confident and secure bareback. I feel like I'm sitting on a mechanical bull when I ride in a saddle. As in, you can't feel what it is going to do till it's doing it. Keep us updated with your progress. And once you're feeling up to it, we always like seeing videos of the pretty Lacey girl.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah, I think I do get it now! I always thought I had a pretty good feel for how a horse is moving under me, and I can generally feel exactly what they're gonna do before they do it, but Friday was a total break through point. I've read books that said stuff about how it was important to be able to feel exactly when each leg touches down and that sort of thing, and I always thought that the people who could do that were ridiculously talented or something, but I guess not! 

Hopefully this summer I'll be able to get more videos since I'll be riding around other people all the time, and I will probably be able to force one of them to take a video of me riding (that's why I have assistants, right? It has nothing to do with keeping track of the horses/kids, what do you mean I'm supposed to be looking out for them? hahaha). Maybe that's something I'll do on a regular basis at camp! Oh man! That's such a good idea! My flunkies/assistants haven't ridden very much at all and I've been so helped by seeing videos of myself on a semi-regular basis, maybe I'll see if they want to do that for themselves too! Oh man, I am a genius! Haha

I enjoy seeing videos of Lacey too! She's so funny when I'm riding her, so different from how she looks on the ground. It's like she has an air of pride about her that's just not there when no one is on her back... For instance, how high she ALWAYS carries her tail when she's being ridden. Hilarious! Heeheehee


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I haven't read the response though I'm sure this will have been posted.

Do you have access to an older, more experienced horse? sometimes starting up on a horse who's done it all and will be forgiving of your riding makes for the best riding, learning experience. It will give you a chance to build up your confidence.
Another option is lunging. Do you have someone who can help you by keep you on the lunge line? another great way to practice your position and focus on your riding all while the horse is cantering.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

> Do you have access to an older, more experienced horse?


Older than Lacey?! 
A A
=(O.O)=


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> I haven't read the response though I'm sure this will have been posted.
> 
> Do you have access to an older, more experienced horse? sometimes starting up on a horse who's done it all and will be forgiving of your riding makes for the best riding, learning experience. It will give you a chance to build up your confidence.
> Another option is lunging. Do you have someone who can help you by keep you on the lunge line? another great way to practice your position and focus on your riding all while the horse is cantering.


Sadly, Lacey is the most solid of any of the horses I have access to. There's only one horse that could have handled it but he's 34 now and in complete retirement except for pony rides with very small children. I actually rode my first truly solidly broke, experienced horse a few months ago, and my, was it a beautiful thing! i totally know what you're saying. Maybe this summer, at camp, there will be a good horse that I can just get into gear and figure myself out. *crosses fingers*



grayshell38 said:


> Older than Lacey?!
> A A
> =(O.O)=


ROFL!!! I thought the exact same thing. :lol:


On the update side of things: I've only cantered in two "sessions" since my last update (I've been focusing more on trotting bareback because I have a feeling that once I get that, cantering might come easier) but both times I've just gone with it. I've tried to forget my fear of her tripping/whatever and just gone. And it's been working well! She hasn't tripped or anything which is building my trust more and more that she won't trip and she hasn't tried falling out! I've been working on rating her around corners and she's doing fantastically with that. Somehow she just does it, she just needs me to remind her to do it. I think it helps that she's really fit and energetic right now so she WANTS to canter, she doesn't want to trot, so I'm getting more out of her because she doesn't want to break gait.
Actually last time, I'm extremely proud of myself for this, btw, she picked up the wrong lead going to the left and I was about to just have her just trot until we got around to my "take off point" but then, I remembered this thread (it's a good sign that I was thinking while cantering too, that usually stops, lol!) and I remembered what someone had said about just keep trying until we get it, forget about the ground that scares me, just do it. So, I just did it. I kept asking her to canter, she kept taking the wrong lead (totally my fault, I'm so trained to ask with my outside leg for what lead I want and I keep forgetting that she's the opposite, inside leg for the lead I want) and I kept bringing her down and asking again. Finally, I realized what I was doing, fixed myself, and she took the correct lead without a problem and we cantered around the entire arena, TWICE, before stopped for the day.  I didn't let my worries get ahead of me and I just trusted us. I probably didn't look super awesome but I was doing it and that's what counts!


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

^^^^^ YAAAY!! Good job! Don't worry about looking good just yet. Learn to love it and then fine tune. I think you're on the right track, keep it up.


----------



## Rule of Reason (Feb 11, 2010)

ATTAGIRL! Great work, keep it up! 

By the way, if you couldn't get enough out of the Sally Swift books, you might do better with her videos. But anyway, just keep practicing and thinking about how you want things to go (not how you're afraid they might, LOL).


----------

